# 4 weeks out contest



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm currently around 4 weeks pre contest, in body scan said I was 5% bf I'm not sure that's 100%accurate but I look decent , currently 180lbs competing in classic and men's physique 
Currently running 600test/wk, and  @KingOfAllGorillas  tren at 150mg/week and his halo 10mg pwo will be adding winstrol to dry out the rest of the way around depending on how I look a week from now with just cardio


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2022)

Looking good. Not to be a dick, but that gyno really catches the eye, and detracts from the overall package. Are you planning on surgery to address it?


----------



## bvs (Sep 10, 2022)

Yeah man you look good but id definitely be taking some letro and/or nolva the last 2 weeks for the gyno


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 10, 2022)

bvs said:


> Yeah man you look good but id definitely be taking some letro and/or nolva the last 2 weeks for the gynoyeah I'm on letro just was taking the dose easy so I didn't tank my estrogen before hitting ot hard to get a feel for the effects


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 10, 2022)

I’m gonna be honest and maybe it’s just the pictures but you’re not looking 4 weeks out.
You’re looking 8-10weeks out. 
At 2-3 weeks you should be ready and just cruising into the show


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> Looking good. Not to be a dick, but that gyno really catches the eye, and detracts from the overall package. Are you planning on surgery to address it?


It's not noticeable on stage as it is in my kitchen and it's been addressed pretty well since adding letro,  yes I plan to get surgery


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m gonna be honest and maybe it’s just the pictures but you’re not looking 4 weeks out.
> You’re looking 8-10weeks out.
> At 2-3 weeks you should be ready and just cruising into the show


I'm pretty ready I think the poor lighting probably makes the images more deceptive then  I look in good down lighting but non the less the input is appreciated


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 10, 2022)

I don't think you are at 5%.  The problem with being told that you are at 5% is that it makes you feel like you are "there," when you aren't quite there yet. 

You look good, I'm not saying you don't.  But if you think of yourself as being 10% it will help you get shredded.  You also may lose some of that chest fat if you resign yourself to the fact that you are higher percentage bodyfat than you have been told.  

Switch to board shorts for this one.  You will kick ass.


----------



## snake (Sep 10, 2022)

5% 8% you look good. I'd say you're not far off of stage ready now. 

Any reason we are not seeing those wheels? 

What Ester are you using for that testosterone?


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 10, 2022)

snake said:


> 5% 8% you look good. I'd say you're not far off of stage ready now.
> 
> Any reason we are not seeing those wheels?
> 
> What Ester are you using for that testosterone?


Enth and sust


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 10, 2022)

snake said:


> 5% 8% you look good. I'd say you're not far off of stage ready now.
> 
> Any reason we are not seeing those wheels?
> 
> What Ester are you using for that testosterone?


Legs were inflamed from leg day last night so I didn't have any content of them I'll take some mandatorys today after core and cardio


----------



## snake (Sep 10, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Legs were inflamed from leg day last night so I didn't have any content of them I'll take some mandatorys today after core and cardio


Well that's half my question anyway.


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 10, 2022)

snake said:


> Well that's half my question anyway.


I'm in test e and sust


----------



## snake (Sep 10, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> I'm in test e and sust


May want to look into dumping that 2 weeka or so out. Up to you


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 11, 2022)

snake said:


> May want to look into dumping that 2 weeka or so out. Up to you


Wouldn't that make me less full I hear about people dumping and looking flat? Any input on this?


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 11, 2022)

You look good in these photos man


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

It's crazy the difference lighting can make. I don't know much but this second set look alot better, buddy!


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2022)

Did you fight a tiger or get bit by a Great White? 🤔


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Did you fight a tiger or get bit by a Great White? 🤔


I think it was a gorilla,  nah but that's where all my stubborn fat is


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> I think it was a gorilla,  nah but that's where all my stubborn fat is


WTH are those marks though? Is it from Lipo?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 11, 2022)

The spray tan will hide some of that scarring. 

Respect man. Huge respect.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Did you fight a tiger or get bit by a Great White? 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe its the new trend 🤷‍♂️
Looks like Freddy Krueger took a swipe at @Valdosta's thigh and a couple of swipes at @Sag_nasty_muscle's lower back.


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 11, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> The spray tan will hide some of that scarring.
> 
> Respect man. Huge respect.





lifter6973 said:


> WTH are those marks though? Is it from Lipo?


It's not scaring it's just fat  but yeah by that time hopefully I will lean out around the midsection and have nothing to cover with tan , never had lipo just did a dirty bulk so I'm assuming its stubborn fat and the shadows make it look like scars


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> It's not scaring it's just fat  but yeah by that time hopefully I will lean out around the midsection and have nothing to cover with tan , never had lipo just did a dirty bulk so I'm assuming its stubborn fat and the shadows make it look like scars


That's bizarre. I've never seen that before and I've seen plenty of fat backs. It doesn't look like fat at all to me. It looks like you have grooves where you have actually lost flesh.


----------



## bvs (Sep 11, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Wouldn't that make me less full I hear about people dumping and looking flat? Any input on this?


Id be cutting the sust now due to the long ester an the enth minimum 2 weeks out, you dont want to hold any water on stage


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That's bizarre. I've never seen that before and I've seen plenty of fat backs. It doesn't look like fat at all to me. It looks like you have grooves where you have actually lost flesh.


I think it's an optical illusion


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 11, 2022)

bvs said:


> Id be cutting the sust now due to the long ester an the enth minimum 2 weeks out, you dont want to hold any water on stage


Someone else recommended that won't that make me flat and less full? I should be able to mitigate water retention via dose frequency and diet


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Someone else recommended that won't that make me flat and less full? I should be able to mitigate water retention via dose frequency and diet


No ai or diuretic?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 11, 2022)

Your last concern should be being flat. You should’ve been doing carb loads to see how you respond.
You’re not carrying near enough muscle you’re only chance is to come in as peeled as possible


----------



## bvs (Sep 11, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Someone else recommended that won't that make me flat and less full? I should be able to mitigate water retention via dose frequency and diet


You keep full with compounds that dont increase estrogen and as a result, dont hold water. Think tren, winny, var, mast etc


----------



## snake (Sep 11, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Wouldn't that make me less full I hear about people dumping and looking flat? Any input on this?


You'll hear to do it and not do it. The theory is get rid of any water that the test may be holding.

If you do it, it's recommended to cut the test at 5 half lives.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That's bizarre. I've never seen that before and I've seen plenty of fat backs. It doesn't look like fat at all to me. It looks like you have grooves where you have actually lost flesh.


That’s what I thought.  I thought he had been whipped across his back with a bullwhip, cat o nine tails, or coat hanger or something as a child. 

I didn’t realize it was just rolls of back fat. 

Brother, your problem is not water, or estrogen, or whether to drop the testosterone. 

Your problem is that you’re too fat.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 11, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> That’s what I thought.  I thought he had been whipped across his back with a bullwhip, cat o nine tails, or coat hanger or something as a child.
> 
> I didn’t realize it was just rolls of back fat.
> 
> ...


100%.
A good rule of thumb is too keep dieting until your fattest body part is lean or shredded. 
He’s got bad gyno but beyond that his chest is still carrying a lot of fat as well.
He’s nowhere near 4 weeks out.


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 100%.
> A good rule of thumb is too keep dieting until your fattest body part is lean or shredded.
> He’s got bad gyno but beyond that his chest is still carrying a lot of fat as well.
> He’s nowhere near 4 weeks out.


Lmao that gyno is poor lighting and a cheap 100android camera but yeah I'm gonna go with water retention I know about how much fat I'm hoding and where I'm holding it, the advice is nice im sure alot of people here are plenty more experienced so thanks for the tips I'll handle it I have no problem cutting weight or cutting fat I respond well to everything I do don't worry I'll keep the updates coming and you guys keep the constructive criticism coming


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 15, 2022)

Just got my clen today  starting at 20-30mcg and tapering up as dosage wanes and I milk all effects from it.


----------



## DLTBB (Sep 15, 2022)

Look closer to 10% than 5% judging from the original batch of pictures, and that's with the structure of the image turned up. I'm not trying to be a cunt, but that gyno looks pretty severe. I know you'll probably say it's the downlighting in the kitchen making it look worse but you can see fully formed lumps behind the nipples and that will become more apparent as you get leaner and will detract from your physique on stage.


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 15, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Look closer to 10% than 5% judging from the original batch of pictures, and that's with the structure of the image turned up. I'm not trying to be a cunt, but that gyno looks pretty severe. I know you'll probably say it's the downlighting in the kitchen making it look worse but you can see fully formed lumps behind the nipples and that will become more apparent as you get leaner and will detract from your physique on stage.


There is no lump what you see isn't what there is they are literally just puffy thanks for your opinion brah.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 15, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> There is no lump what you see isn't what there is they are literally just puffy thanks for your opinion brah.


yeah brah, the lighting caused the formations on your chest for sure. just happens to look like gyno for some reason brah. good choice of words too brah. wonder why you were thinking bout a brah


----------



## DLTBB (Sep 15, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> There is no lump what you see isn't what there is they are literally just puffy thanks for your opinion brah.





This isn’t ‘just puffy’, brah.


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 15, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 28403
> 
> This isn’t ‘just puffy’, brah.


You wanna come feel them


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 15, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yeah brah, the lighting caused the formations on your chest for sure. just happens to look like gyno for some reason brah. good choice of words too brah. wonder why you were thinking bout a brah


I never said it wasn't gyno I said the lighting is making the puffy nipple look worse, and those are older pictures if you look at the second set it's clearly taken care of brah


----------



## DLTBB (Sep 15, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> You wanna come feel them


I’ll be happy for you to squeeze me a pint out of them.


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 15, 2022)

Can't get nothing out if nothing is there pal


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 15, 2022)

Gyno a formation of glandular breast tissue,
Estrogen and prolactin puffy nipples, if there were glandular tissue it would be a solid mass the didn't go away, there's no solid lump they aren't even puffy anymore in the slightest


----------



## DLTBB (Sep 15, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Gyno a formation of glandular breast tissue,
> Estrogen and prolactin puffy nipples, if there were glandular tissue it would be a solid mass the didn't go away, there's no solid lump they aren't even puffy anymore in the slightest


Ok.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 15, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 28403
> 
> This isn’t ‘just puffy’, brah.


Nobody needed this brother.


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2022)

Coming from someone that has been through and now has permanent gyno. If it is not a lump, I highly advise going to a doctor so that it doesn’t get worse.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 15, 2022)

Now I have a question. Just for my own educational purposes. Wouldn't mast be beneficial as it would reduce e2 uptake in the breast tissue(gyno).

 Wouldn't mast shrink it and clean it up a bit for the contest?

Again I was just wondering.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 15, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Now I have a question. Just for my own educational purposes. Wouldn't mast be beneficial as it would reduce e2 uptake in the breast tissue(gyno).
> 
> Wouldn't mast shrink it and clean it up a bit for the contest?
> 
> Again I was just wondering.


Probably not.

Gyno that severe needs a more aggressive intervention.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 15, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Gyno that severe needs a more aggressive intervention.


Good to know. Just didn't know if it would even take the edge off lol.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 15, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Gyno that severe needs a more aggressive intervention.


severe? its just lighting brah


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> Coming from someone that has been through and now has permanent gyno. If it is not a lump, I highly advise going to a doctor so that it doesn’t get worse.


I've already taken care of it take a second and go view the other picture set that was posted, im just sensitive  prolactin and estrogen that's why I'm on letro and prami


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Gyno that severe needs a more aggressive intervention.


I like that you can make a medical diagnosis off a picture and you're totally over looking the second set of pictures to verify your analysis


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Now I have a question. Just for my own educational purposes. Wouldn't mast be beneficial as it would reduce e2 uptake in the breast tissue(gyno).
> 
> Wouldn't mast shrink it and clean it up a bit for the contest?
> 
> Again I was just wondering.


No need for mast prami I letro did the trick and got rid of all puffiness shown in the second set of pictures


----------



## TODAY (Sep 16, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> I like that you can make a medical diagnosis off a picture and you're totally over looking the second set of pictures to verify your analysis


I know an ample breast when I see one


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> I've already taken care of it take a second and go view the other picture set that was posted, im just sensitive  prolactin and estrogen that's why I'm on letro and prami


Ok great. I’ll be following


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 16, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> I like that you can make a medical diagnosis off a picture and you're totally over looking the second set of pictures to verify your analysis


its clearly there in the second set of pictures. dont pretend u didnt flick it a couple of times before those pics



notice the nipple is flat here because u flicked it or its cold, yes theres still a large disc protruding from your chest. thats beyond puffiness, thats actual tissue. and u know it. u can reach down and feel it


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> its clearly there in the second set of pictures. dont pretend u didnt flick it a couple of times before those pics
> 
> View attachment 28419
> 
> notice the nipple is flat here because u flicked it or its cold, yes theres still a large disc protruding from your chest. thats beyond puffiness, thats actual tissue. and u know it. u can reach down and feel it


You're delusional 🤣Jesus man your projecting hard


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> its clearly there in the second set of pictures. dont pretend u didnt flick it a couple of times before those pics
> 
> View attachment 28419
> 
> notice the nipple is flat here because u flicked it or its cold, yes theres still a large disc protruding from your chest. thats beyond puffiness, thats actual tissue. and u know it. u can reach down and feel it


Thats literally been the structure of my pectoral my entire life get over yourself


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 16, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Thats literally been the structure of my pectoral my entire life get over yourself


thats not a pec buddy that looks identical to my gyno. why not try to fix it instead of pretend its not there?


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats not a pec buddy that looks identical to my gyno. why not try to fix it instead of pretend its not there?


I already took care of the issue at hand this has been established,  but hey you're entitled to your own opinion beleive what you want its all love brother


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 16, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> I already took care of the issue at hand this has been established,  but hey you're entitled to your own opinion beleive what you want its all love brother


except u didnt cuz u said it was gone and it clearly isnt 🙂


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> except u didnt cuz u said it was gone and it clearly isnt 🙂


Thanks for your input


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Best of luck at your show🤘


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats not a pec buddy that looks identical to my gyno. why not try to fix it instead of pretend its not there?


The onion is top tier shit


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 16, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> The onion is top tier shit


*was


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sag_nasty_muscle said:


> Gyno a formation of glandular breast tissue,
> Estrogen and prolactin puffy nipples, if there were glandular tissue it would be a solid mass the didn't go away, there's no solid lump they aren't even puffy anymore in the slightest


I'm also not trying to be an ass or make you feel self conscious, but I also think it looks like gyno.

It's not nearly as pronounced in the second set of pictures, but there is still something going on with your right pec.

If it's not hard then that's good, it means there may be a chance to reverse some or all of it. If you genuinely think it's all gone now then disregard all my comments.

Good luck with your show.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Fuck his gyno, fellas..Let it go..  Geezus


Good luck at your show! 





P.s. Get that gyno checked out 🤭


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 28403
> 
> This isn’t ‘just puffy’, brah.


That's a titty!


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Best of luck at your show🤘


Thanks bro 🙏 it'll be a warm up to Nov 19th but I'm still gonna bring the best package I possibly can 🦍


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm also not trying to be an ass or make you feel self conscious, but I also think it looks like gyno.
> 
> It's not nearly as pronounced in the second set of pictures, but there is still something going on with your right pec.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tiding of Goodluck


----------



## Sag_nasty_muscle (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Fuck his gyno, fellas..Let it go..  Geezus
> 
> 
> Good luck at your show!
> ...


Will do first thing in the morning


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2022)

Yeah, best of luck.

Even if you don't get lean enough feed off the experience for the next one, that might be the most important thing at this point.


----------

